# Cannot talk to anyone at the IRS?



## Purplebee (Dec 12, 2017)

I am a US citizen living in the UK. I received a notice in the mail a while ago, Notice CP32A 'Call us to request your refund check'. This is about my 2020 stimulus check that i completely forgot about and has since expired and they want me to call and request a replacement, the issue is I cannot get through to anyone at the IRS? i have tried multiple times a day for DAYS and i simply keep getting the message 'Due to the high volume of calls in this category we cannot take your call at the moment, please try again later'. What am I meant to do? What happens if i just dont respond to this notice? Honestly at this point i dont care all that much about the stimulus check if i cant even get ahold of anyone to get it. Do i just need to keep trying or can i just leave it?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There have been quite a few articles in the US press lately (NY Times, WaPo, WSJ, etc.) about how overstretched the IRS is, thanks to decades of neglect and the loading on of various additional duties (like distributing the stimulus checks). Evidently, the response rate currently for phone calls to the IRS is something like 2%. Yup - only about 2% of the calls are being answered. 

But when I look up that CP32A form, it says nothing about the "stimulus check" - this could relate to a refund you may be due on your 2019 return. For the moment, there doesn't seem to be much you can do other than to keep trying now and then to see if you can get through.


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

Purplrbee -- At this late date, the way to get your 2020 stimulus payments is through your "tax refund" when filing your 2020 IRS form 1040. Pay particular attention to completing line 30. The letter from the IRS is OBE; contacting them will do nothing. Ignore the letter. Cheers, 255


----------

